# Just deleted my paypal account..too easy to use



## Marie5656 (May 19, 2020)

*So, a couple months back I set up a PayPal account in order to securely pay a friend for some things she made for me.  Decided to hang onto it for a while.

I found that it was becoming way too easy to do too much shopping online...just hit Pay Pal as payment, dd not have to dig out card.  Since I decided that this twas taking me back down the road of overspending, something I had previously overcome, I decided to cancel the account.

I need to make spending HARDER for me, not easier Especially at this time, when we have nothing better to do with our time*


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

That's not as easy as some may think so Kudos to you Marie . I'm very much like that too. I have a Paypal account but it actually owes ME money.. just a 4 pounds but  I removed my card from it, and so to spend that few pounds I need to dig my card out again, to add another few pounds if I want to buy something of worth.. it's an incentive not to do it..

I've never had a probelm with overspending online, and despite having the paypal account for 20 years or more , I have never overspent.. , I deliberately don't allow the computer to hold my card details on any site, too easy as you say to just click and buy... so I have to fish out my card and go to the bother of completing all the  card details from scratch etc when I buy anything, so I always make sure that what I'm buying is worth the effort..


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

LOL, Marie, I quite agree.  Perhaps I should take a page from your book.  Been hitting it almost daily.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> LOL, Marie, I quite agree.  Perhaps I should take a page from your book.  Been hitting it almost daily.


 that's the problem with boredom and even high anxiety .. all this online shopping. Yesterday my neighbour to the left of me got 4 deliveries in one day and the neighbour to the right of me got 5...I only know because we were waiting for a delivery to arrive before we went out , and each time we heard a van pull up or a van door close, I looked out to see if it was ours... ..I would imagine that with  online  over- shopping along with online gambling there will be a lot of debt accrued during this period.


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> that's the problem with boredom and even high anxiety .. all this online shopping. Yesterday my neighbour to the left of me got 4 deliveries in one day and the neighbour to the right of me got 5...I only know because we were waiting for a delivery to arrive before we went out , and each time we heard a van pull up or a van door close, I looked out to see if it was ours... ..I would imagine that with  online  over- shopping along with online gambling there will be a lot of debt accrued during this period.


I actually received 5 packages today.  A bottle of aspirin just arrive in a box that could have held the Titanic with no padding at all.  Rattling around all over the place.  Boredom setting in at Amazon's warehouse, I guess.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 19, 2020)

@Lewkat  Yes, what is it with those huge boxes?  I am glad we can recycle cardboard here.
@hollydolly  I think you and I have the same neighbor. mine gets deliveries two or three times a week.  I mean I know her family is in another country, but they cannot be all from them.


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> I need to make spending HARDER for me,



I agree.  Some things are too hard to do, and should be easier....
while others are too easy to do, and should be more difficult!


----------



## Don M. (May 19, 2020)

I've been using PayPal for years.  I like the fact that when I buy something online, the seller doesn't see my credit card info...Paypal adds another level of security that hopefully will prevent credit card theft/fraud.  As with Any form of shopping, the Buyer must have the discipline to limit their spending...especially during times like this when so many are housebound and tempted by these endless TV commercials, etc.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 19, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I've been using PayPal for years.  I like the fact that when I buy something online, the seller doesn't see my credit card info...Paypal adds another level of security that hopefully will prevent credit card theft/fraud.  As with Any form of shopping, the Buyer must have the discipline to limit their spending...especially during times like this when so many are housebound and tempted by these endless TV commercials, etc.


Agree.  Also, I have never associated my bank account with Paypal.   I can dispute credit card charges but don't mess with my money.


----------



## terry123 (May 19, 2020)

Never cared for paypal.  I have an Amazon credit card that is on file with them so it is used for all purchases on Amazon.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> that's the problem with boredom and even high anxiety .. all this online shopping. Yesterday my neighbour to the left of me got 4 deliveries in one day and the neighbour to the right of me got 5...I only know because we were waiting for a delivery to arrive before we went out , and each time we heard a van pull up or a van door close, I looked out to see if it was ours... ..I would imagine that with  online  over- shopping along with online gambling there will be a lot of debt accrued during this period.


It's as though we have to soothe ourselves with food or with stuff.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2020)

Marie, it sounds like you know yourself and you are making a wise choice for your situation.  Now it's time to find a new summer pastime to replace internet shopping.

I use Paypal and I have noticed that they are doing more teases to get people to buy more expensive items using monthly installment payments instead of requiring full payment at the time of purchase.

_“Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen nineteen and six, result happiness.
Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery”_ - Charles Dickens, David Copperfield


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

It's just too easy to get on the computer and spend. I've just ordered a pair of shoes, which I'm now trying to convince myself I really do need.


----------



## Myquest55 (May 20, 2020)

We use PayPal for most online purchases - for the same reason as Don M. - only one site has our credit card information.  I have had my credit info stolen several times so to me, it is a more secure way.  We have never linked our bank to it - we don't do any banking online.  Again, too risky.  I don't use Amazon either - to me, it is the Walmart of the internet.  Used to be a good store but now is too big and too interested in taking over.  So, we shop small business whenever we can and try not to shop too much


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 20, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Never cared for paypal.  I have an Amazon credit card that is on file with them so it is used for all purchases on Amazon.


I have to avoid getting an amazon card, lol.  I have one credit card, closed all the other years ago.  But I am so tempted to get the amazon card.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2020)

Marie5656 Thanks for the reminder. I just cancelled mine as well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2020)

I was through with Paypal after they didn't honor a payment of about $1.03 (iTunes) when I had a $500 card connected to my Paypal account that I had never used. Before I found out about virtual credit card numbers, I got the low balance card to use online. I figured being connected to Paypal would be an easy method. I never got a reason why they didn't honor the card. In addition, they closed my husband's account, no reason, no refund. He said he thought he had about $200 in it. Right around that time, I went online and read some real PP horror stories. Then I discovered they closed the account for a radio program Al Islam In America (found out when I tried to donate). By that point, I felt PP was discriminating against Muslims. Perhaps it was a coincidence but 3 out of 3 !?


----------



## kburra (May 27, 2020)

I have Debit credit card,with just $2.00 ,..when go to buy online use that...after transferring the correct amount for the item...when item purchased the item $2.00 remains to keep the account open, worse case scenarion that account gets hacked good luck to them with the $2.00!!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 27, 2020)

kburra said:


> I have Debit credit card,with just $2.00 ,..when go to buy online use that...after transferring the correct amount for the item...when item purchased the item $2.00 remains to keep the account open, worse case scenarion that account gets hacked good luck to them with the $2.00!!



Good idea. Once, I was making a once only purchase from a place I had never bought from before, and figured I would not again. I bought a Visa gift card for an amount about $20 more than I planned to spend. Same thinking as you


----------



## Geezerette (May 28, 2020)

I had a totally unexpected bad experience with Pay Pal via a merchant’s deceit. I bought some kinesiology tape from a merchant that I understood supplied local PT programs and paid for it with my preferred credit card, which he accepted. Then without my knowledge he converted  it to a Pay Pal charge. Only found out when I got an email that I had opened a PP account and had that charge due. Called him & read him the proverbial riot act & he agreed to correct it . Confessed that he liked to use PP because the charge to the merchant for billing the transaction was lower than for the major credit cards. Kept getting junk email from PP for a while after. Don’t ever want anything to do with them again. Also spread the word not to trust that merchant.


----------

